# BG86-C



## LonestarStihl (Sep 15, 2016)

Just bought a Stihl BG86-C at a garage sale for $4. Supposedly it still runs but I couldn't get it to fire so I plan to clean it out and give it another go. Anyone ever done a muffler mod or anything fun on one of these? I figured for $4 I didn't care if it caught fire as I walked away grinning with it in hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 17, 2016)

I modded my 125B. Made it very strong. Just make sure you have a adjustable carb and retune after the mod.


----------



## mtnwkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Hmm.. I have an 86 also. I never thought of modding it.


----------

